# Cleaning HELP!!!



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a very rare Pa milk bottle today... great right? The problem is the lettering (the bottle was dug, so its far from mint). Best way to clean it without doing a lot of damage to the letters?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2012)

> The problem is the lettering


 
 Hey Dirty Dog,

 I'm assuming that you're talking Pyro. Yes?

 Welcome back to the A-BN. Did it take you 7 years to climb outta the hole? [8D]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah I am.... It's been awhile, went back to school, kids and work kept me out of the dumps. I had some free time here lately and almost forgot how much I love it!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2012)

If it were mine, I'd leave it sitting untouched for a good while, to reacclimatize and "set" any of the paint that may have weakened.

 Then I'd look through this thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Cleaning-ACL-with-%22Bar-Keepers-Friend%22/m-18829/tm.htm to see if someone's method might work.

 Good luck. Are'ya gonna give us the "Before & After" treatment?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the help... It's a Paule's Dairy bottle. I wish it were in better shape, but with that said there are hardly any around at all. I saw one went for $500 @ auction. It's safe to say it was attic stored.


----------

